# A silly joke for you people in the cold



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A farmer goes out to his field one morning only to find all of his Cows
frozen solid.

As far as the eye can see are cows, motionless like statues.

It had been a bitterly cold night, but he'd never thought anything like
this would happen.

The realisation of the situation then dawned on him.

With his entire livestock gone, how would he make ends meet? How would
he feed his wife and kids? How would he pay the mortgage?

He sat with his head in his hands, trying to come to terms with his
impending poverty.

Just then, an elderly woman walked by, "What's the matter?" asked the
old lady.

The farmer gestured toward the frozen cows and explained his predicament
to the woman.

Without hesitation the old woman smiled and began to rub one of the cows
noses. After a few seconds the cow began to twitch and was soon back to
normal and chewing the cud.

One by one, the old woman defrosted the cows until the whole field was
full of healthy animals.

The farmer was delighted and asked the woman what she wanted as a
repayment for her deed.

She declined his offer and walked off across the field.

A passer-by who had witnessed the whole thing approached the farmer.
"You know who that was don't you?" asked the passer-by.

"No" said the farmer "who?"
*
*
Scroll down
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
wait for it
*
*

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

it's worth it.....trust me
**
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
"That was Thora Hird."


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That is truly appalling Tony. I may know a worse one though, perhaps some day when I have an hour to spare I will post it, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan

_when I have an *hour* to spare I will post it_

Blimey - you must be a slow at typing especially if it is a one-liner!!


----------

